# Separating Propolis from Wax



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

A> My solar wax melter seems to leave the propolis behind while the wax runs off.

B> Keep the light wax separate if you like it light. I havn't had much luck lightening the dark wax.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I started out keeping two buckets of wax. Dark and light.

After a while I realized there is a super high grade of pure white wax that I save in a third bucket. This is reserved for pure white wax that I catch before they have stored anything in it. 

Sometimes they'll build a double comb or some stupid thing and I just cut it out and have this hunk of pure white brand new wax.

I don't get very much of it, a 1 gal bucket is way too big for a years supply, so it is some really fine stuff.


----------

